# Grand Regency Resort at Thousand Hills



## falmouth3

A friend is thinking of buying at this resort.  The only review on TUG is 3 years old.  It's an II resort and I'm and RCI member.  Can anyone tell me about the quality of this resort.  Good points and bad will be appreciated.

Sue


----------



## JLB

Like the bulk of Branson resorts, it is nice.  I don't think there is anything special about it, but it is nice.  If I'm not mistaken, it is located on Green Mountain Drive, on the back nine of the Thousand Hills Golf Course.

I would place it about middle of the pack for Branson resorts, but we really do have a lot of nice ones.

Fairfield bought one of the resorts over in the area last year, and I'm not so sure it isn't that one.  You might call Fairfield Branson, or Grand Regency and ask.


----------



## falmouth3

For a place that is still being developed, there seem to be a lot of resales listed on redweek.   That makes me somewhat leary.


----------



## dougp26364

We recently purchased an every other year usage 1 bedroom unit at this resort for $285 on E-bay. It is one of the very few non-five star resorts in Branson. All of the pics of the units appear to be very nice but, the resort has it's issues from what I can tell. 

The last few times we've been in Branson we've gone by, hoping management might be onsight and we could actually look at a unit. They've never been there. From what I can tell, the only time you'll find on sight management is maybe during check in on Saturday. The siding is starting to look worn and, IMO, they need to at least be thinkink of repainting soon. There are NO amenities on site now but, according to the Grand Regency web site, they have finally started putting in the pool.

This resort is NOT owned by Fairfield at this time but is owned by the same company developing the French Quarter. At this time, all the money and effort seem to be going into that resort. From what I can tell, there is enough planned expansion that Grand Regency may eventually become a 5 star resort but, for right now that's a LOT of speculation.

Our first visit to the resort isn't unil next Nov. Customer service does NOT seem to be a priorty with this resort. First, I had issues getting them to put the unit into my name. When I went to make an online resrvation request, nothing happened. I had to make several phone calls leaving messages before I was finally able to speak with someone about reserving a week. In contrast to the 5 other resorts I own this is well below standard from customer service/reservations and I would never consider purchasing at developer prices from either French Quarter or Grand Regency based on my recent experiences dealing only with CS. Service once we arrive as owners has yet to be seen.

Although we were finally able to make a reservation and get a confirmation number, the promised confirmation they were supposed to send us in the mail has never arrived. Further evidence that customer service is not a priority in my mind.

Weeks at this resort do indeed seem to be floating weeks with the ability to reserve any week during the year. As always I'm skeptical about E-bay adds which say a resort is floating as I've seen several weeks advertised that way that I knew were not floating weeks. our deeded week is week 28, which is a July week and a decent week for exchanging in Branson. Although that time of year is a little warm for us, IMO it's a better time to own as Branson has been a tougher exchange from June until mid August for us. If it turned out to not be a floating week as advertised I wanted to maximize my exchange ability. 

As I mentioned, I bought this resort at a very low price purely on speculation. The rooms look nice enough based on the pics I've seen at their web site and online searches I've done with I.I. reveal that it excachanges surprisingly well so long as I'm not asking for the cream of the crop resorts. I can easily pull very nice resorts at well developed locations (over developed might be a better term) such as Las Vegas, Williamsburg and Orlando. I can pull shoulder season just about anywhere in the system.

The location of the resort is not bad but it was difficult for us to find the first time we drove to it. It's is on the back side of Thousand Hills Golf course and not to far off the property of Surrey's Grand Crown resort. It is maybe a half mile off Green Mountain and tucked away on a side street up a hill. It's hard to imagine which direction the future developement is going to take this particular resort.

Grand Regency's web site is http://www.grandregencyowners.com/pages/1/index.htm

We will post a review once we have spent the night there.


----------



## JLB

Then let's move it to the lower quarter of the pack.   

Generally speaking, resorts in Branson are pretty solid, so there would be better choices if a person just had to own here.


----------



## dougp26364

I'm hoping that the developers at French Quarter bought this land for future developement and needed to put something on it to lock in the zoning or conform to whatever land use laws might be applicable in Branson. Developement in Branson moves at a snails pace for timeshares from what I've seen and I'm hoping that once French Quarter reaches build out, then they'll turn as much attention to Grand Regency as their next developement. 

However, this could very easily be all pie-in-the-sky thinking on my part. As it is, I don't feel I've risked much with my purchase there but, I could have done just as well with Surry resales from what I've seen. For a little more I could have purchased into Sunterra or Fairfield pretty easily and Spinnaker comes up every now and then but, many of those are weeks 1-9, which aren't worth the yearly MF payments IMO.

Grand Regency definately needs to be at the bottom of the pack for now until promised amenities such as the swimming pool and club house are added in. I just don't see the developer getting overly excited about putting them in right now. My gut feeling is that disgruntled owners have finally pushed the issue with the on site pool to a point that it had to be put in or charges of fraud might be brought against the developer. You know that MO AG doesn't like TS developers or sales that aren't reasonably honest. If they were promising something at the time of sale and the developer isn't coming through with it, then I bet a little heat could be put under the developers back sides pretty easy.

Now, having thought about it, I think I'll see about taking a tour to see exactly WHAT the devloper is promising as far as future developement.


----------



## JoeMO

Does anyone have any new information on this resort?

I called the resort and they said it exchanges with II as a 5 star!  

I am looking at buying one because they look very nice and the MF's are very low.  There are many of them for sale on the resale market which makes me a little suspicious.  The MF's are from $175 a year for a one bed, to $350 a year for a 3 bed lock off.  You can buy the units for a few hundred dollars.  I saw a one bed for $1,000 and this included all the closing costs.  This all sounds to good to be true.

Any updates, opinions or advice is appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## dougp26364

JoeMO said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any new information on this resort?
> 
> I called the resort and they said it exchanges with II as a 5 star!
> 
> I am looking at buying one because they look very nice and the MF's are very low.  There are many of them for sale on the resale market which makes me a little suspicious.  The MF's are from $175 a year for a one bed, to $350 a year for a 3 bed lock off.  You can buy the units for a few hundred dollars.  I saw a one bed for $1,000 and this included all the closing costs.  This all sounds to good to be true.
> 
> Any updates, opinions or advice is appreciated.  Thanks



They are NOT 5 star. There are NO resort amenities at this resort although the web site states that they have finally begun putting in the pool. As it stand now, there are only two buildings that have been built. When you call them, you are asked if you're a Grand Regency or French Quarter owner. It's my opinion that they are actively building, adding, promoting French Quarter and Grand Regency is the step-child timeshare. I suspect that they started Grand Regency for some zoning/tax/local legal reason and then put it on the back burner. There is no club house and the office is essentially one of the TS units. There has never been any onsite management when we've gone there to try and check it out. 

We purchased a one bedroom EOY usage unit for $285 plus closing costs. We were charged $204 for the MF, which is due every year. We did not receive a MF bill and I had to chase them in order to finally pay it. They were less than helpful in transfering the title, which caused us to pay the MF bill late. 

The pictures of the rooms look nice. The exterior of the resort is beggining to show some wear and tear that will require addressing in the near future. I have never seen any signs of additional developement in the last couple of years. Over all, for the resale prices I've seen, it's not bad. But don't expect to much. This is NOT your typical timeshare resort and it a long ways from earning a 5 star rating from I.I. IMO.

November will be our first stay in the unit we purchased. I will write a complete review once we've actually spent some time there.


----------



## JLB

If you wish to own at a below-average Branson resort with a cloudy past and a murky future, and probably won't trade for squat, this would be a good one.


----------



## JudyS

JLB said:
			
		

> If you wish to own at a below-average Branson resort with a cloudy past and a murky future, and probably won't trade for squat, this would be a good one.


Does this trade just in II, or is it also RCI?  If it trades in RCI, it might at least be usable in points-for-deposit (assuming it's not a Points resort.)


----------



## dougp26364

It trades through I.I.


----------



## bogey21

Why in the world buy this one with all its issues when with patience you can buy at more well thought of resorts in Branson? 

GEORGE


----------



## JLB

Over at that other TS forum, someone just did.  They bought on ebay and then went looking for congrats, I guess.  I guess they also didn't find here first.

I linked to this thread, but after the fact.

I also offered to help them make the most out of their new purchase.

Having just made my first ebay purchase (not a TS), after being unsuccessful on several items, doesn't it make you uncomfortable when something is easy to get there?  I'm awaiting delivery of my item, with apprehension.



			
				bogey21 said:
			
		

> Why in the world buy this one with all its issues when with patience you can buy at more well thought of resorts in Branson?
> 
> GEORGE


----------



## dougp26364

JLB said:
			
		

> If you wish to own at a below-average Branson resort with a cloudy past and a murky future, and probably won't trade for squat, this would be a good one.



Actually, I have been surprised to see that the Grand Regency one bedroom we bought trades pretty well. It will pull some 5 star resorts but mostly in shoulder season (as expected). The week we own is a July week which seems to be a pretty strong month for Branson (drive to family summer destination).

I'm hoping that once the company that's building French Quarter gets done with that resort, they'll turn their attention to full developement of the property they own at Grand Regency. I think of my purchase as speculation at an inexpensive cost. 

Mostly I'm anxious to see what it's really like when we get to stay there for the first time this coming November. The pictures look nice but, anyone can take pictures of a model unit.


----------



## JLB

Drop me a line closer to when you're heading this way.

November is a pretty time in Branson.


----------



## dougp26364

JLB said:
			
		

> Drop me a line closer to when you're heading this way.
> 
> November is a pretty time in Branson.



I was thinking I should do that. Since your the TUG resident in Branson, it'd be good that you see the resort up close and personal rather than just taking my word for what it looks like. 

To be honest, I'm not expecting a lot. Just a decent place to sleep and spend some time when we're not out and about town. The resort completely lacks any outside amenities other than the pool which is supposedly being put in this summer. Looking at their web picture, this can't be much of a pool where they are putting it. 

Eventually the resort is "supposed" to have all the amenities of a five star resort so, maybe it will make it there sometime in the future. As for now, developement is slow. The one thing I've noted about Branson is TS developement is slower than other locations we've been. For instance, Horizon's by Marriott still only had two buildings up last summer and it didn't look like the were working hard on the start of a third building. Since we purchased our unit at Marriott's Ocean Pointe in 2001 they've completed three buildings. For that matter Marriott has already started the work on tower two in Vegas and it's only a few years old from the ground breaking of tower 1 and less than a year from the opening of tower 1 last Sept. of Oct.

We started our ownership of timeshares in '98 and toured Falls Village in '99. Until last year, I really hadn't seen much work being done there either. Now all of the sudden they've been on a building spree with 4 buildings up last year (that I counted) and another 4 up this year. But for many years, they lagged with the old buildings and a couple of newer buildings. I think it was a few years before they even put in the clubhouse and pools.

So, here's hoping (for my money anyway) that the developement company spends a little time on Grand Regency rather than all of their time on French Quarter. Or at least hope they finish French Quarter enough that they have to spend time making improvements to Grand Regency so that they can start sales there in earnest.


----------



## bboy1234

JLB said:
			
		

> Over at that other TS forum, someone just did.  They bought on ebay and then went looking for congrats, I guess.  I guess they also didn't find here first.
> 
> I linked to this thread, but after the fact.
> 
> I also offered to help them make the most out of their new purchase.
> 
> Having just made my first ebay purchase (not a TS), after being unsuccessful on several items, doesn't it make you uncomfortable when something is easy to get there?  I'm awaiting delivery of my item, with apprehension.



You offered help to make the most out of my purchase?  All i saw you do was slam my resort and make me feel stupid for my purchase!


----------



## JLB

Same as I said over there:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=63888&posted=1



			
				bboy1234 said:
			
		

> You offered help to make the most out of my purchase?  All i saw you do was slam my resort and make me feel stupid for my purchase!


----------



## JLB

Post 16 reply:

Yeah, I need to see inside every resort.     That's quite an assignment.  Actually we get quite a few invites so we have seen inside quite a few, but we still have some to go.

It may appear that development in Branson is slow when you look at the pace of any one project, but the fact is that development is faster than it's ever been.  Because the trades people are spread so thin, it's hard to find anyone to get anything done in a hurry.

Of course, Branson Landing did because it is so prominent, but there is a lot left to do on it.  Stonebridge, Branson Creek, Branson Hills, Indian Ridge, the Convention Center, Saddlebrook, the 5-star hotel/resort at the Chateau are all projects with 100's of millions of dollars budgeted.  Then there's the little stuff, like a new shopping center and a new highway in Branson West, and all the little projects going on.

Of course, the building of condos around Thousand Hills, and all the other areas like that, will continue until there simply is no place left to build.

We are still waiting to get a bid from a contractor to repair our storm damage from March 12.  I have called everyone in the book and everyone that has an ad in the local paper, and don't have a complete bid yet.  One contractor has brought four crews out to bid it and we don't have one from him yet.

I finally lined up a roofing contractor, and that will be done in the next month, and we are going to replace the roof on our screen room ourselves, with a little help from our friends.  We just scheduled that last night.

Talk about apprehension . . . We are planning on building a new house!

What was the question again?


----------



## bboy1234

JLB said:
			
		

> Same as I said over there:
> 
> http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=63888&posted=1


 thanks JLB New start!


----------



## dougp26364

bboy1234 said:
			
		

> You offered help to make the most out of my purchase?  All i saw you do was slam my resort and make me feel stupid for my purchase!



Bboy,

Think of it as a speculation purchase. We purchased an EOY 1 bedroom because it was cheap, we can drive to Branson. Pretty much the same as you. 

Still, the resort is not up to standards now as far as I'm concerned. Getting the title transfered took some threats on my part as management was not responsive to my requests. Making a reservation online did not work as they didn't respond. Making a reservation over the phone took some effort as I would call, have to leave a message with 3 different dates of travel and wait for them to call me back. They didn't call back until I got a little more insistant. They also said they'd mail me a confirmation letter which I have yet to recieve.

Since I haven't received a confirmation letter, I'm wondering if I really have a reseration at all. I'll be calling them yet again in a couple of days to force the issue. 

Management is not on site. They are just now putting the pool in after the resort has been up for 4 or 5 years. There is no club house, no fitness center and for that matter no amenities at all. 

However, I have stopped by and looked into the windows of empty units (I hope they were empty) and the units look nice enough for what I paid. This unit was purchased to use so I don't care about exchanging. We also tend not to use the amenities like a pool or club house so I doubt we really miss them very much. For us, it will work. For most, it would be a disappointing timeshare to own.


----------



## JLB

Hey, if youse guys needs fer me ta go break a couple kneecaps, let me know.  :annoyed:

PS:  As I look back (Post #2), I started out fairly complimentary, then I went downhill.


----------



## dougp26364

JLB said:
			
		

> Hey, if youse guys needs fer me ta go break a couple kneecaps, let me know.  :annoyed:
> 
> PS:  As I look back (Post #2), I started out fairly complimentary, then I went downhill.



If I remember correctly, you've got your hands full with some of your neighbors.


----------



## JLB

Since the Prosecutor is taking a look at new evidence, they have been behaving.  They always seem to know when they have to behave, as if someone is keeping them informed!  




			
				dougp26364 said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, you've got your hands full with some of your neighbors.


----------



## dougp26364

JLB said:
			
		

> Since the Prosecutor is taking a look at new evidence, they have been behaving.  They always seem to know when they have to behave, as if someone is keeping them informed!



Never fails does it. At least they're behaving themselves for now.


----------



## bboy1234

*Just returned from branson*

I went to branson stayed at ff at the medows.  I went to the grand regency to check out my purchase.  I first went and found the grand regency.  As prev stated no one on site except a maint guy was there who was very friendly.  He said the pool construction would start this fall.  They do have it staked out but as yet no construction had begun on the pool.  I went to the french quarter and went to member services and told them i was a new owner and gave them my unit number and they sent me to the front desk and where they gave me the keys to my 3 bedroom lockoff.  I drove back to the grand regency and wow the unit is big.  One side is a 2 bedroom and the other is a one bedroom.  There is a full kitchen in both sides and the unit was decorated nicely.  Fireplaces in both sides and both sides have a balconey.  Seems like a great deal for 1500.00.  They are supose to build more units and a club house as well but im not holding my breath.  The french quarter alows grand regency owner to use all the ammenties at the french quarter as well.  So over all doesnt look all that bad.  If the pool and play ground come in this fall as they stated I'll be perfectly happy.


----------



## dougp26364

We just returned from our trip to Branson and our stay at Grand Regency Resort. We also took the owners update (aka sales tour) to see if we could get a little more information about what was going on and what the future looks like from GR. Keep in mind the information about the future of this resort is from a salesman and they are always optimistic to a fault.

Check in was at the French Quarter resort as there is no front desk, club house or amenities at Grand Regency. French Quarter is a pretty decent drive from Grand Regency but not bad if you take the yellow route rather than 76 Country Music Blv.

I was extremely pleased with the quality and size of the one bedroom E unit we purchased. The F unit is also considered a one bedroom but is actually the LO unit if the E & F units were combined into a two bedroom unit. The unit itself was up to 5 star standards and surpased some 5 star resorts we've stayed at. So for accomadations, the resort is pretty good to very good. 

However, the only amenities on site are two gas grills, two charcole grills, two plastic lawn tables with 4 chairs each. The pool, which was "supposed" to be going in this year according to the web site is nothing more than sticks in the ground giving you an idea where it's going to be. When/if it gets done it will be a decent pool but does not appear that it will be overly large. It's also along the road coming into the resort. Depending on what sort of wall they put up around it will depend on how much, if any, privacy it has. Using my imagination it should be a nice pool........if it ever get's done.

According to the salesman, Grand Regency was started by someone that had personal and financial problems. There has been more than one company trying to take over the project, a bidding war and major issues getting the title to the property straightened out (glad I purchased title insurance when I bought). The issue have caused a long delay in any additional building getting done and has caused many disgruntled owners to sell out. The salesman almost fell off his stool when I told him we only paid $285 for our week. 

Construction is supposedly going to resume next year with the construction of a third building. Considering the pool was supposedly started this spring and only has sticks in the ground to show for it, I'm not holding my breath. 

I will continue to be guarded but optimistic about this resort. After seeing the quality of the unit we were in, I would not consider it a bad purchase if the price was right. For $285, I think that at this point, I've done pretty well. 

I will be posting pictures of the E unit in building 2 that we had as well as pictures of the grounds in a day or two. When I do, I'll post the link on this thread. I will also post a full review to the review section of TUG for those that would like to read more details of our stay.


----------



## JLB

How about telling folks how to get to it?


----------



## dougp26364

Sure, if I can remember the correct roads to take. I can drive there but I never seem to pay attention to the names of the roads.

Grand Regency is off Golf View drive around Thousand Hills Golf course. If you are on the yellow route, there is an intersection behind the Grand Palace. It is controlled by a 4 way stop sign. On one corner is a newer miniture golf place with a prehistoric theme, on one corner is a Lone Star Steakhouse and on the third corner is a Large Craft store. You would turn away from the Grand Palace and Hwy 76 (main drag) and towards the golf course and many full ownership condo's down the street. This is still along the Yellow route. Eventually you'll come to an intersection that has a very large Surrey Vacation Resort sign. Turn there going towards Surrey Vacation Resort. I believe it's the first left you see will be the gated entrance to Grand Regency. That is the ONLY sign for Grand Regency I know of. There is a small building for a guard that is never attended. According to the owners rep at French Quarter, once the third building is up (and I assume occupied), they will have a security guard at the gates.

I'm not sure how much this description helps but, since I don't often remember street names it's about as good as I can do.


----------



## JLB

My mind's eye has that narrowed down to two possibilities.

One would be the road across from Marriott on Green Mountain.

The other would be on passed the clubhouse for Thousand Hills.  That is on Wildwood, the road running away from the Grand Palace and the Strip at the 4-way stop, but it is not the Yellow Route (Green Mountain Road).

I'll go snoop some day.


----------



## dougp26364

Wildwood is the road. Actually, the yellow route signs have it turning down wildwood onward to a stop sign and then going left. It comes out just to the east of the Engler Block Mall. We use this route to avoid the 76 hwy traffic when we want to head towards downtown without back tracking to either the blue or red route.

After going down Wildwood you'll go past a Red Roof Inn, an Econolodge and a Comfort Inn, then past several full ownership condo's on both the left and right hand sides of the road. Eventually you'll come to the Surrey Resorts signage which is on a road that I think is called Golfway or Golfview. This road only goes one direction as it ends at Wildwood. Grand Regency sits up on the hill to the left looking out over the golf course and Branson. It is tucked away up on a hill and is not in an obvious place. It has an interesting location in that it's close to town (4 blocks off 76 hwy), close to the alternative traffic relief routes yet secluded enough to be quite. Almost like Holiday Hills without being so far out of town.


----------



## dougp26364

I've finally got my pictures posted of Grand Regency. If you want to look at them they're at http://travel.webshots.com/album/555410157cCdpuB .


----------



## JLB

Very Branson-like.


----------



## dougp26364

It will be interesting to see where this resort goes. It sounds as if the developer of French Quarter has big plans for it but, construction moves slowly in Branson unless you're Branson landing. They supposedly started on the pool this Spring and have only made it as far as putting in the stakes this fall. 

At the French Quarter resort, they seem more inclined to build condo's rather than amenities. They are working on building 9 but have yet to put in the clubhouse and fitness center. The location of which indicates to me those will be some of the last things to go in. Probably to keep the MF's down while the resort is under construction.

I mentioned to the salesman that it appeared the developer was going to finish out French Quarter first before doing anything with Grand Regency. Of course, he said that wasn't the case, it was legal issues and a bidding war that held things up. Perhaps he's correct but I've learned to not be optimistic on the word of a timeshare sales force. They only know what the developer tells them and the developers often don't tell them the entire story. Sad that I've been told the wrong thing so many times that I have difficulty believing any of them, even if they are telling me the truth. 

IMO it's still a speculation purchase but, it's far from the non-5 star accomadations I was expecting. As you said, very Branson like. Branson just doesn't seem to have many timeshares with only adaquate accomadations. It might be getting a little overbuilt but the resorts are all very nice.


----------



## JLB

Those who say Branson is overbuilt obviously have not been here.  If they had, they could see that there is still land that does not have anything built on it.   

But to see that bare land you need to visit soon.  

And, it's amazing how many businesses are for sale.


----------



## dougp26364

Branson does indeed appear to be on the verge and an expansion explosion. The new waterpark that's going in not far from Celebration City, Branson Landing, the new Hilton hotel and convention center, the new international airport, looks like lots of developement starting along Sheppard of the Hills Parkway and it appears expansion out to Branson West and Kimberling City has begun. 

Oh yea, and the continued rumor that Disney is coming to town. The salesman laid that one on us as well.   He said Disney had taken out an option on more land. I wonder how long it will be before that rumor is finally laid to rest? Either that or when will Disney make a formal announcement. Perhaps they were waiting on the airport to break ground before moving ahead with any plans. 

Of course, the saleman also told us that TS will appreciate in the future. All I can figure is they never look at the resale market for timeshares or, they never buy/sell a used car.


----------



## JoeMO

*EOY?*

I am thinking about buying an EOY resale.  The seller says the MF is $247 every year.  I think it must be EOY because it is a one bed.  Anybody know what the MF would be on a one bed EOY?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## dougp26364

JoeMO said:


> I am thinking about buying an EOY resale.  The seller says the MF is $247 every year.  I think it must be EOY because it is a one bed.  Anybody know what the MF would be on a one bed EOY?
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe



There are actually 3 different style 1 bedroom units at this resort. Last year they only gave us the information on the E unit we have, which was $279. The pictures I have are of the E unit. The year before it was $247. The B & F units are supposedly smaller and the MF's were $158 for 2007. All of these are in the building 2. Building 1 has only one styly 1 bedroom unit and the MF for 2007 for that unit was $183. 

MF's for an EOY would be EOY. The unit I purchased was listed as an EOY even year usage because it was an "E" unit. Turns out is was an every year usage and the seller just got the "E" confused with even year. When I questioned the resort (sales contract even said EOY even year usage) they said it was a common mistake.

Be aware that this resort is essentially considered sold out. It is now managed by Southwind Management which manages French Quarter and Palace View by Spinnaker but, there are no internal exchange privledges within the Spinnaker system. There are NO amenities at Grand Regency and there are only two buildings. They've promised to put the pool in since we originally purchased three years ago but all they've ever done is put up sticks to mark out where a pool is suppose to be. Southwind continues to add onto Palace View and French Quarter but seems to have no interest in doing anything more with Grand Regency. There is a shuttle that will take Grand Regency guests over to French Quarter. With last years MF billing there was a letter from Southwind stating that the reserves were severly underfunded. While they did not come right out and say it, it appears that both French Quarter and Grand Regency are heading for large MF increases next year. 

I enjoy the 1 bedroom unit we own at Grand Regency and feel the location is decent. We do not require a lot of amenities when in Branson and we use it for fall/Christmas season trips. To date we've always used our unit for long weekend trips and have never stayed the entire week. I have occasionally done online searches and, if I'm looking at shoulder season it does very well. I can also exchange it for other Branson resorts that have more amenities and often larger units. Last year we exchanged it for a 2 bedroom unit at Palace View through I.I. If I wanted I could exchange the 1 bedroom unit for a 2 or even 3 bedroom unit at GR during the shoulder seasons. It has provided us with decent value even though the resort itself is very basic.

If you have not seen our pictures of Grand Regency, click on the photo below and it should take you to our Webshots page. If not click on the link in my signature below and it will take you to my Webshots homepage which has all of the timeshare resort albums on it.


----------



## JoeMO

Thanks Doug.

I ended up not buying and with your information, I am glad I didn't


----------



## dougp26364

JoeMO said:


> Thanks Doug.
> 
> I ended up not buying and with your information, I am glad I didn't



It's not a bad resort but any thought of an upside is very risky. There are much nicer resorts in Branson to own at and none of them, except for Horizon's by Marirott, will cost you much more than what you see Grand Regency selling for. 

Although I did see a 3 bedroom at GR go for $1 the other day on E-bay. It's sort of hard to beat that one.


----------



## JoeMO

*Recent Info*

Does anyone have any recent info on this resort?  I noticed the website no longer works and there are a lot for sale on ebay.  I know the management changed there have been some problems.  Just want to get an update if anyone knows anything.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## dougp26364

JoeMO said:


> Does anyone have any recent info on this resort?  I noticed the website no longer works and there are a lot for sale on ebay.  I know the management changed there have been some problems.  Just want to get an update if anyone knows anything.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe



It's still the same except that check in is now at Palace View instead of French Quarter and Grand Regency owners now share the facilities with Palace View instead of French Quarter. I suspect the change is because Palace View is in active sales and French Quarter is no longer expanding or actively selling weeks onsite. 

Manaagement remains Southwind aka Spinnaker. MF's remain low. There has been absolutely no word on expansion and I don't expect this resort will ever be built out past the two existing buildings. We have not stayed there since 2007 so I can't comment on the condition of the accomadations. I suspect the weeks for sale are frustrated owners who paid full price with the promise of a resort complete with clubhouse, pool and other amenities that have never happened and don't look like they will ever happen.

On the other hand, this resort trades reasonably well if you don't mind shoulder season weeks and, it trades OK for higher season weeks. In shoulder season we often trade up into premium resorts and 2 bedroom units using our 1 bedroom Grand Regency week. 

Our usage is going to change starting next year. Since joining Marriott's points program and having our Marriott weeks put into a corporate account, I can't see paying to keep a seperate I.I. account open just for our Grand Regency week. The resort is nice enough for us and, we generally travel to Branson a few times per year. Now I think we'll save the $89 I.I. membership fee and the exchange fee and just use our owned week.


----------



## pointsjunkie

is there a pool that we can use while staying at the grand regency resort? where do we check-in? we will be going this sunday and do not know where to go.


----------



## dougp26364

pointsjunkie said:


> is there a pool that we can use while staying at the grand regency resort? where do we check-in? we will be going this sunday and do not know where to go.




Check in has been at the Palace View by Spinnaker the past few years and guests at Grand Regency have been allowed to use the facilities, including the pools and hot tubs, at Palace View. I believe they still have a shuttle the can transport families between the resorts but wouldn't swear to it.


----------

